# Can anybody from Toronto please explain this sign?



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Didn't they proof-read these before putting them up?
There's at least two of these in the parking lot of one park with soccer fields.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i especially like the "interfere with use and enjoyment by others" part.
like anybody would be enjoying that place.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

So you can only do all of the above from 6:01am-11:00am?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I wish my city would post signs instructing people to indulge in boisterous conduct.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Toronto extreme multicultural. Bad English use everywhere.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

That is embarrassing. The person you need to complain to about this sign would probably not think there is anything wrong with it. Unreal. There should be a happy face at the bottom.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

At least they know how to make signs out here:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Vancouver does some really good bi-lingual signs too - http://vancouverisawesome.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/dogsign3-771x1024.jpg


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

now DAT'S comedy...!!!...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

there's nothing like using centuries old words on modern day posted signs to really shake things up...so to speak...

Word Origin & History

boisterous
late 15c., unexplained alteration of M.E. boistous (c.1300) "rough, coarse (as of food), clumsy, violent," of unknown origin, perhaps from Anglo-Fr. bustous "rough (road)," which is perhaps from O.Fr. boisteos "curved, lame; uneven, rough" (Mod.Fr. boiteux ), itself of obscure origin. Another guess traces it via Celtic to L. bestia . Used of persons from 1560s.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

im all for making fun of people and places,and Toronto would be high on that list. from your horrible hockey team to using the army to clear a bit of snow. its a great place to laugh at.

i didnt really get this though. i mean,isnt the only thing thats wrong with the sign is that they didnt put "Do Not" before those last 3 sentences? 

otherwise its pretty clear to me what it means.if the joke was just that they forgot to add it and im being a killjoy here,just disregard this.

i was in Toronto a few weeks back,it may have affected me more then anticipated.

Bobby


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it seems as though what it intends is not what it actually says


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bobby said:


> i mean,isnt the only thing thats wrong with the sign is that they didnt put "Do Not" before those last 3 sentences?
> 
> otherwise its pretty clear to me what it means.if the joke was just that they forgot to add it and im being a killjoy here,just disregard this.


I always enjoy oddball signs and stuff--so I found it amusing for that reason.
One day I was at a grocery store and they had a price crossed off and a new sign saying it was reduced--and the new price was exactly the same--I pulled out my cell phone and took a picture.

The sign also gets am & pm mixed up so instead of not being allowed there from 11:01 pm throught to 6:00 am the next morning--they have it the wrong way around.

And if you're causing problems--well do they have a leg to stand on?

"Hey I was following the sign man."

So yeah--it's amusing to me, and I thought I'd share it.

For reference I looked up Toronto Municipal Code #608.
I didn't read the whole thing, but looked up the relevant parts of it--and sure enought the last three points are n a list that starts with "Do Not"--although the wording is a little different.

Somebody didn't do their job, and as a result--I had a good laugh at their expense.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

kat_ said:


> Vancouver does some really good bi-lingual signs too - http://vancouverisawesome.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/dogsign3-771x1024.jpg


Same signpainter who did the Deer Crossing signs.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

zontar said:


> I always enjoy oddball signs and stuff--so I found it amusing for that reason.
> One day I was at a grocery store and they had a price crossed off and a new sign saying it was reduced--and the new price was exactly the same--I pulled out my cell phone and took a picture.
> 
> The sign also gets am & pm mixed up so instead of not being allowed there from 11:01 pm throught to 6:00 am the next morning--they have it the wrong way around.
> ...


yeah,i noticed the am-pm mixup on further inspection.

its just that some people made it sound as if the sign was complete gibberish or something. when,as you said,it was just a case of someone not doing their job correctly.

it would be funny to follow to sign the sign exactly,making loud noises,disrupting everyone in the middle of the night with boisterous and violent behaviour from a car thats parked at midnight,making sure noone else is enjoying the park.unfortunately,im not sure the cops would share that sense of humour

Bobby


----------

